# HELP! ? My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!



## SwatchMaratua

*HELP! &#8230; My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!*

*Hi,*

My watch model is: Calvin Klein Jeans-K8727176.
It has a snap back cover, but this cover has no lip or indent or any pry area. It seems that the cover lies inside the case and it is almost flush with the case.
Please, help me to open this cover because the battery is dead and needs replacement.

*Thanks.*

P.S: attaching images isn't allowed because I am a new member in the forum, SO PLEASE google it.


----------



## Michael Maddan

*Re: HELP! &#8230; My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!*

Hello! So: you said your watch has a snap-back cover....I suggest that you take another look: some case backs ( most! ) do have a notch to insert a case-opening tool...others do not. I Googled your watch, and could not tell how to open it. Do keep in mind, that a special type of knife is usually used to open backs...the Swiss use one style, and Asian makers tend to use another type. Please let us know how it turns out! ps: some snap-back cases are VERY difficult to close, without a special tool...opening is not so difficult; closing can be a real pain!!


----------



## unreformed66

*Re: HELP! &#8230; My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!*

I couldn't find any GOOD pictures of the back of that particular watch but it looks like a regular snap-on back. I'd be surprised if there wasn't a place somewhere to pry it open. You're going to need a SHARP case opening knife to get the back off, (a real snap back case opening tool would be better) and you're going to need a press to get it back on. If you don't have both of those I'd suggest taking it to somebody who does. You'll save yourself a lot of frustration that way.


----------



## SwatchMaratua

*Re: HELP! &#8230; My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!*



Michael Maddan said:


> Hello! So: you said your watch has a snap-back cover....I suggest that you take another look: some case backs ( most! ) do have a notch to insert a case-opening tool...others do not. I Googled your watch, and could not tell how to open it. Do keep in mind, that a special type of knife is usually used to open backs...the Swiss use one style, and Asian makers tend to use another type. Please let us know how it turns out! ps: some snap-back cases are VERY difficult to close, without a special tool...opening is not so difficult; closing can be a real pain!!





unreformed66 said:


> I couldn't find any GOOD pictures of the back of that particular watch but it looks like a regular snap-on back. I'd be surprised if there wasn't a place somewhere to pry it open. You're going to need a SHARP case opening knife to get the back off, (a real snap back case opening tool would be better) and you're going to need a press to get it back on. If you don't have both of those I'd suggest taking it to somebody who does. You'll save yourself a lot of frustration that way.


I bought this watch from (Ashford.com) and the watch page says (Case Back: Snap Back Closed). Moreover, the cover is smooth (can't be opened with a friction ball), has no notches (can't be opened with a wrench), and has no screws (can't be opened with a screwdriver). I also don't think that a crystal lift tool can be used with this watch.
*Regarding the tools,* I have a pretty good watch case opening knife and I am ready to order any suggested tools for opening this cover on my own, because I won't risk scratching or ruining my new watch by careless repair technicians.
*As I mentioned before,* attaching images isn't allowed because I am a new member in the forum, but google "Calvin Klein Continual K8717115 Men Watch - Ethos Watch Boutiques" ... on this website you will find clear images of the black variant of my watch.


----------



## Shikyo

*Re: HELP! &#8230; My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!*

Have you checked at 12 o'clock and 6 o'clock where the bracelet connects to the case? Sometimes it's located there and it can be rather hard to see.

A good tool is







with the help of a hammer. However, do it wrong and you'll end up with a damage caseback. It has yet to fail me on any case I've tried to open. Often the hammer isn't needed, but sometimes on tight casebacks it's helps to get it started.


----------



## SwatchMaratua

*Re: HELP! &#8230; My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!*



Shikyo said:


> Have you checked at 12 o'clock and 6 o'clock where the bracelet connects to the case? Sometimes it's located there and it can be rather hard to see.
> 
> A good tool is *** with the help of a hammer. However, do it wrong and you'll end up with a damage caseback. It has yet to fail me on any case I've tried to open. Often the hammer isn't needed, but sometimes on tight casebacks it's helps to get it started.


I am sure, the cover has no marks at all. The cover is even not raised above the case (to allow me to insert any blade at the contact line between it and the case), and it seems as if it was inserted inside the case then became almost flush with it.
I have this exact tool but unfortunately can't use it because of what I have explained.


----------



## ShaggyDog

*Re: HELP! &#8230; My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!*

If you aren't sure about using a case knife on this watch just take it to a battery change place and let the guy there have a look at it this time.


----------



## Raymond9010

*Re: HELP! &#8230; My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!*

Normally with snap case back there is a very small lip between the case and case back, on some watches you need a magnifier glass to see it, am sure its there, you just have to look very closely.


----------



## Joe Horner

*Re: HELP! &#8230; My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!*

Got to say, there's some interesting logic there - "I won't risk having my watch damaged by a professional, so I'll DIY it even though I can't see how to".

It's a snap on back, there _will_ be a place to get under it, spotting that place and having (and selecting) an appropriate tool to use it may require professional experience. Contrary to popular myth, watchmakers don't know, or have makers' information to hand for, every watch out there and often have to work it out as they go!

The sort of gap you're likely to be looking for won't be showing up on any photos on the net, btw. You quite often need an eyeglass to see them.


----------



## Jed_B

*Re: HELP! &#8230; My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!*

Get a magnifying glass if you can.
Based on the below picture, follow the caseback to the lower right hand pusher (4 o'clock).
The lip on the caseback may be as thin as to be only able to slide a razor blade into, but there should be one.

Alternative is to use your fingernail, and trace the seam of the caseback until you feel a bit of a lip/gap between the caseback and the case. That's where you should look to insert a case-knife.

View attachment 7289882


----------



## adamant365

*Re: HELP! &#8230; My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!*

Have you actually removed the bracelet to see if the notch is hidden at the 12 or 6 position? From the two pictures on the internet that I can see of the back, it looks like the case back comes right to the edge of the case at 12 and 6. You should remove the bracelet and have a look.


----------



## SwatchMaratua

*Re: HELP! &#8230; My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!*



ShaggyDog said:


> If you aren't sure about using a case knife on this watch just take it to a battery change place and let the guy there have a look at it this time.


Doing this will be my last last last resort.



Raymond9010 said:


> Normally with snap case back there is a very small lip between the case and case back, on some watches you need a magnifier glass to see it, am sure its there, you just have to look very closely.


I looked over and over again, but there is no lip at all.



Joe Horner said:


> Got to say, there's some interesting logic there - "I won't risk having my watch damaged by a professional, so I'll DIY it even though I can't see how to".
> 
> It's a snap on back, there _will_ be a place to get under it, spotting that place and having (and selecting) an appropriate tool to use it may require professional experience. Contrary to popular myth, watchmakers don't know, or have makers' information to hand for, every watch out there and often have to work it out as they go!
> 
> The sort of gap you're likely to be looking for won't be showing up on any photos on the net, btw. You quite often need an eyeglass to see them.


Your are wrong because I didn't say the word "professional" at all, and I insist to do this on my own because there isn't any authorized or professional service center where I live and I have bad experiences with the sub par technicians available in my town.
MY LOGIC IS: ruining my watch despite doing my best to preserve it, is better than giving it to someone that I'm sure he will deal with it recklessly and eventually ruin it.



Jed_B said:


> Get a magnifying glass if you can.
> Based on the below picture, follow the caseback to the lower right hand pusher (4 o'clock).
> The lip on the caseback may be as thin as to be only able to slide a razor blade into, but there should be one.
> 
> Alternative is to use your fingernail, and trace the seam of the caseback until you feel a bit of a lip/gap between the caseback and the case. That's where you should look to insert a case-knife.
> 
> View attachment 7289882


There is no lip or gap or any mark to insert any tool.
BTW: the picture is not available.



adamant365 said:


> Have you actually removed the bracelet to see if the notch is hidden at the 12 or 6 position? From the two pictures on the internet that I can see of the back, it looks like the case back comes right to the edge of the case at 12 and 6. You should remove the bracelet and have a look.


The bracelet is moving freely thus exposing the case beneath it so there is no need to remove it.

*P.S: fortunately, forum rules allow uploading pictures by new members, so here you are two HD pictures of my watch back:*


----------



## Jguitron

*Re: HELP! &#8230; My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!*

I bet the very discrete slip is right at the 12 or 6 positions under the bracelet connection to the case. You're right, it would seem that there's enough viewing room in between the case and bracelet, but you'll be surprised how much the connectors can hide.

Sounds like you have the tools and some experience with it. Even if this watch didn't have opening slit, I would definitively try to open it right where it would be least noticeable, which is right at 12 or 6. If you don't want to remove the bracelet yourself then I'd take it to a jeweler to help you out. This should be a straightforward process for them that you should be able to stay right there while they do it.

Keep us posted!



SwatchMaratua said:


> Doing this will be my last last last resort.
> 
> I looked over and over again, but there is no lip at all.
> 
> Your are wrong because I didn't say the word "professional" at all, and I insist to do this on my own because there isn't any authorized or professional service center where I live and I have bad experiences with the sub par technicians available in my town.
> MY LOGIC IS: ruining my watch despite doing my best to preserve it, is better than giving it to someone that I'm sure he will deal with it recklessly and eventually ruin it.
> 
> There is no lip or gap or any mark to insert any tool.
> BTW: the picture is not available.
> 
> 
> The bracelet is moving freely thus exposing the case beneath it so there is no need to remove it.
> 
> *P.S: fortunately, forum rules allow uploading pictures by new members, so here you are two HD pictures of my watch back:*
> View attachment 7322018
> View attachment 7322066


----------



## ShaggyDog

*Re: HELP! &#8230; My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!*



adamant365 said:


> Have you actually removed the bracelet to see if the notch is hidden at the 12 or 6 position? From the two pictures on the internet that I can see of the back, it looks like the case back comes right to the edge of the case at 12 and 6. You should remove the bracelet and have a look.


This, +100.

In any watch with a snap on case back the first thing to do is to take off the bracelet or strap if it isn't obvious where the lip is. I'm not too sure though why the OP believes the guy in a watch battery shop will ruin his watch. They'll have more tools and equipment than you and let's face it more experience of removing watch backs that aren't obvious. And crucially they'll also have a case back press that perhaps the OP doesn't have. Sure he might be able to pop off the caseback eventually (and it's been a few days and he hasn't got anywhere) but what is he going to do to get the thing back on again? Because we all know the unwritten rule with these snap on casebacks is the harder they are to come off, the harder they are to go back on again. Just take it to a guy who knows what he is doing because even if you do find the lip there is a chance you'll scratch the back of the watch trying to figure out the sweet leverage spot.

Anyway, here's one last pro tip if you really are adamant that you want to do it yourself. Remove the bracelet and get a magnifying glass and a nice bright flashlight. Now whilst looking through the magnifying glass work your way around the case shining the light at the edge of the case back. The extra light shining off the join and magnification will help you spot a small discreet lip much, much more easily than trying to find it without.


----------



## Tanguero

*Re: HELP! &#8230; My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!*

The bracelet end link is covering the notch. You can see it clearly in both pictures. Remove the bracelet as you were already advised and you will be able to remove the back. 
The wisdom of doing this yourself if you can't even figure out how to get the back off is highly questionable, but then it is your watch to do with as you please.


----------



## Joe Horner

*Re: HELP! &#8230; My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!*

From those photos I'm really not sure how it could be more obvious that it's behind the bracelet shoulders unless they'd stamped the back with a big arrow and "open here" in all major languages!

But what would I know, not being an accredited service centre & all


----------



## CodyAlexander

*Re: HELP! &#8230; My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!*

If the bracelet shoulders are removed and there are no notches, it can still be removed
I have a seiko 5 actus snap on case back with no notches
I used a razor blade and a lot of caution to get the lip raised and removed the back without causing any damage to the case (or myself)

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## hns-panama

*Re: HELP! &#8230; My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!*

Remove the bracelet and advise. The indents can be a real bear to see with the naked eye.


----------



## Deli

*Re: HELP! &#8230; My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!*

Remove the bracelet.
Check if there's a visible notch @6 or 12o'clock.
Use a small blade according to your observation.

As already said, on "these" watches, it could be hard to open the watch, but much harder to close it, even with dedicated tools.

This tool could open it easily, but it could mark the lugs if you don't know how to use it :


----------



## bsshog40

*Re: HELP! &#8230; My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!*

This looks like a gap to me!

View attachment 7341274


----------



## SwatchMaratua

*Re: HELP! &#8230; My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!*

YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME because of your interaction and interest in my problem, and this make me happy even if I failed to open my watch.

I inspected my watch again and noticed that:
# I think (but not sure) that the parts of the cover at 12 o'clock and at 6 o'clock (i.e. beneath the bracelet) are raised a little bit compared with the other parts of the cover (I didn't see this but I felt it by my finger nail).
# The marks that appear in my pictures on the cover against the flaps of the end links are just reflections or illusions and not present at all.

Unfortunately, I travelled yesterday for some business, and I'll be away for about 2 weeks, BUT stay tuned because I'll be back for further updates.



Jguitron said:


> I bet the very discrete slip is right at the 12 or 6 positions under the bracelet connection to the case. You're right, it would seem that there's enough viewing room in between the case and bracelet, but you'll be surprised how much the connectors can hide.
> 
> Sounds like you have the tools and some experience with it. Even if this watch didn't have opening slit, I would definitively try to open it right where it would be least noticeable, which is right at 12 or 6. If you don't want to remove the bracelet yourself then I'd take it to a jeweler to help you out. This should be a straightforward process for them that you should be able to stay right there while they do it.
> 
> Keep us posted!


I think removing the bracelet will be the easiest part of the whole process.



ShaggyDog said:


> This, +100.
> 
> In any watch with a snap on case back the first thing to do is to take off the bracelet or strap if it isn't obvious where the lip is. I'm not too sure though why the OP believes the guy in a watch battery shop will ruin his watch. They'll have more tools and equipment than you and let's face it more experience of removing watch backs that aren't obvious. And crucially they'll also have a case back press that perhaps the OP doesn't have. Sure he might be able to pop off the caseback eventually (and it's been a few days and he hasn't got anywhere) but what is he going to do to get the thing back on again? Because we all know the unwritten rule with these snap on casebacks is the harder they are to come off, the harder they are to go back on again. Just take it to a guy who knows what he is doing because even if you do find the lip there is a chance you'll scratch the back of the watch trying to figure out the sweet leverage spot.
> 
> Anyway, here's one last pro tip if you really are adamant that you want to do it yourself. Remove the bracelet and get a magnifying glass and a nice bright flashlight. Now whilst looking through the magnifying glass work your way around the case shining the light at the edge of the case back. The extra light shining off the join and magnification will help you spot a small discreet lip much, much more easily than trying to find it without.


Based on my experience, my local watch technicians are untrained and use primitive tools. They will probably use a hammer to put the cover back on.



Tanguero said:


> The bracelet end link is covering the notch. You can see it clearly in both pictures. Remove the bracelet as you were already advised and you will be able to remove the back.
> The wisdom of doing this yourself if you can't even figure out how to get the back off is highly questionable, but then it is your watch to do with as you please.


I do know how to get the cover off, but I just looking for the mark supposed to be the stat point of the process, and I think that even a professional technician will search for this mark otherwise he will ruin the watch.



Joe Horner said:


> From those photos I'm really not sure how it could be more obvious that it's behind the bracelet shoulders unless they'd stamped the back with a big arrow and "open here" in all major languages!
> 
> But what would I know, not being an accredited service centre & all


It is not that easy.



CodyAlexander said:


> If the bracelet shoulders are removed and there are no notches, it can still be removed
> I have a seiko 5 actus snap on case back with no notches
> I used a razor blade and a lot of caution to get the lip raised and removed the back without causing any damage to the case (or myself)
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


Could you post a picture of your watch back?



hns-panama said:


> Remove the bracelet and advise. The indents can be a real bear to see with the naked eye.


Possibly, but keep in mind that the bracelet doesn't obscure much.



Deli said:


> Remove the bracelet.
> Check if there's a visible notch @6 or 12o'clock.
> Use a small blade according to your observation.
> 
> As already said, on "these" watches, it could be hard to open the watch, but much harder to close it, even with dedicated tools.
> 
> This tool could open it easily, but it could mark the lugs if you don't know how to use it :
> 
> View attachment 7335002


Let's hope it will be an easy process in opening and closing.



bsshog40 said:


> This looks like a gap to me!


"Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"


----------



## ShaggyDog

*Re: HELP! &#8230; My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!*

Honestly we haven't said anything that you couldn't have figured out yourself if you'd have really looked at the watch and put a little thought into what you are doing. And I still don't understand why you think that a local watch guy would ruin your watch. Personally I think you are better off just taking it to someone because I can't help feeling that if it's been this much of an issue for you to figure out how to even find the lip (something that most of us worked out instantly) when the watch was in your hand then I don't think it really bodes well you to do the rest of the job. And if you haven't got a case back press then there is a very big chance that you won't be able to get the case back on again. But hey it's your watch, you can do what you like with it, and if you choose to ignore what many of us are telling you (to take it to a watch guy) then that's entirely up to you.


----------



## SwatchMaratua

*Re: HELP! &#8230; My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!*

HOORAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY..... I did it

I opened the bracelet by removing the pin (fine adjustment pin) at the clasp, and I felt by my finger nail something like a groove at 6 o'clock position. I couldn't see this groove because the bracelet was obscuring this area a little bit, but removing the bracelet from the case seemed a hassle for me, so I decided to bite the bullet and use my case opener blindly. When I put the case opener in this area it slipped into the groove smoothly, and I felt a force against tilting the knife, so I tilted the knife gradually and &#8230; BOOOOOM &#8230; the cover is open.

I admit that I should have removed the bracelet because during the process the pin attaching the bracelet to the case was acting as a fulcrum and it could have been bent (actually I'm afraid that it was really bent but I can't confirm that).

I examined the battery model (it is a "RENATA 394") to buy a replacement, then I managed to put the cove back on with a bit of effort using my hands.



ShaggyDog said:


> Honestly we haven't said anything that you couldn't have figured out yourself if you'd have really looked at the watch and put a little thought into what you are doing. And I still don't understand why you think that a local watch guy would ruin your watch. Personally I think you are better off just taking it to someone because I can't help feeling that if it's been this much of an issue for you to figure out how to even find the lip (something that most of us worked out instantly) when the watch was in your hand then I don't think it really bodes well you to do the rest of the job. And if you haven't got a case back press then there is a very big chance that you won't be able to get the case back on again. But hey it's your watch, you can do what you like with it, and if you choose to ignore what many of us are telling you (to take it to a watch guy) then that's entirely up to you.


...


----------



## Deli

*Re: HELP! &#8230; My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!*

That's wonderful |>

Sadly, there's no font size larger than this :/


----------



## valkyriepub

SwatchMaratua said:


> *HELP! &#8230; My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!*
> 
> *Hi,*
> 
> My watch model is: Calvin Klein Jeans-K8727176.
> It has a snap back cover, but this cover has no lip or indent or any pry area. It seems that the cover lies inside the case and it is almost flush with the case.
> Please, help me to open this cover because the battery is dead and needs replacement.
> 
> *Thanks.*
> 
> P.S: attaching images isn't allowed because I am a new member in the forum, SO PLEASE google it.


Unless the watch back has been glued on, you may be able to work the thin blade of a untility knife under it. (These are the knives with blades that break off, a piece at a time, as they become dull from use.) That is my usual method. When I was taking care of a diabetic, I found that used lancets were even better because they were so thin, they would slip into the crack and could raise it enough to insert the utility knife. The tool you use must have a very thin blade - that is, be very sharp - or it will only scratch the case, and it should be inserted gently.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

valkyriepub said:


> Unless the watch back has been glued on, you may be able to work the thin blade of a untility knife under it. (These are the knives with blades that break off, a piece at a time, as they become dull from use.) That is my usual method. When I was taking care of a diabetic, I found that used lancets were even better because they were so thin, they would slip into the crack and could raise it enough to insert the utility knife. The tool you use must have a very thin blade - that is, be very sharp - or it will only scratch the case, and it should be inserted gently.


I’m gonna go out on a limb and guess the OP’s got it covered. He’s had nearly six years to figure it out.


----------



## valkyriepub

ShaggyDog said:


> *Re: HELP! &#8230; My watch back cover is impossible to be removed!*
> 
> 
> This, +100.
> 
> In any watch with a snap on case back the first thing to do is to take off the bracelet or strap if it isn't obvious where the lip is. I'm not too sure though why the OP believes the guy in a watch battery shop will ruin his watch. They'll have more tools and equipment than you and let's face it more experience of removing watch backs that aren't obvious. And crucially they'll also have a case back press that perhaps the OP doesn't have. Sure he might be able to pop off the caseback eventually (and it's been a few days and he hasn't got anywhere) but what is he going to do to get the thing back on again? Because we all know the unwritten rule with these snap on casebacks is the harder they are to come off, the harder they are to go back on again. Just take it to a guy who knows what he is doing because even if you do find the lip there is a chance you'll scratch the back of the watch trying to figure out the sweet leverage spot.
> 
> Anyway, here's one last pro tip if you really are adamant that you want to do it yourself. Remove the bracelet and get a magnifying glass and a nice bright flashlight. Now whilst looking through the magnifying glass work your way around the case shining the light at the edge of the case back. The extra light shining off the join and magnification will help you spot a small discreet lip much, much more easily than trying to find it without.


Long ago I had the people I bought the battery from open the case, and they tried with a tool that was so thick it resembled a small chisel. This apparently was what they always used. I realized at once what was wrong and that I could do it myself much more effectively and with much less damage to the watch. Sometimes you can do things yourself and do them BETTER. You have much more to gain or lose, after all.


----------



## valkyriepub

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I’m gonna go out on a limb and guess the OP’s got it covered. He’s had nearly six years to figure it out.


Other people still come here for answers, not only the OP. I came here looking for a way to open a watch back that had apparently been glued.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

valkyriepub said:


> Other people still come here for answers, not only the OP. I came here looking for a way to open a watch back that had apparently been glued.


You’re a hero to us all…


----------

